# Advice needed for 45 days training of engineering after VIth sem.



## sameer.pur (May 27, 2008)

hi everyone,

i am in VIth sem. and i need advice on summer training after vith sem.
i have I.T. as my stream. i have done Course in Core Java last year.. and
therefore going for Advanced Java as well...

but i think it's not enough... so can u please suggest me something more..
i have interest in Networking... i wud also like to do Graphics Programming..
can i learn OpenGL anywhere... if yes can u please provide me details...

i wud be preferably going to pune or banagalore for summer training..

thanxx...


----------



## mediator (May 27, 2008)

The main aim shud be to build a solid resume by showing ur certifications and projects. So I think u shud do RHCE+CCNA. Here's a list of centers.


----------



## sameer.pur (May 29, 2008)

mediator said:


> The main aim shud be to build a solid resume by showing ur certifications and projects. So I think u shud do RHCE+CCNA. Here's a list of centers.



but can CCNA be done in 45-60 days??


----------



## mediator (May 29, 2008)

I think yes!


----------

